# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel now has 2.85 mm filament heads in all temps for all models.

## Davo

Introducing our new line of High-Torque heads, in four models:

HT1-250, for 1.75 mm filaments at up to 260C.

HT1-450, for 1.75 mm filaments at 275-405C.

HT3-250, for 2.85 mm filaments at up to 260C.

HT3-450, for 2.85 mm filaments at 275-405C.

Each has a NEMA 17 motor with a 5.18:1 planetary gear.

More info at http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/HT

----------

